# Got the 13" "Sanmak" host



## 2100 (Dec 2, 2011)

Well I ordered the Sanmak 13" HID. 35W version. It has a 12V 7.2AH battery. They don't have a 100W version but no problem i have a spare 100W. Hope it can go past 4 mil with ease. 

They emailed me as said that the host is ready. I think BVH got quoted $300!  It's $100 here + $60 shipping via EMS (6kg physical weight and 13kg volumetric, if they quoted correctly and fairly that is). It's a bit more expensive than what i would want to pay for, but then a Thor X Platinum 9" halogen host costs $48 cheapest but with shipping i think it's $125 cheapest. So this is not too bad i guess, in fact there is warranty (because i claimed once for the reflector for the SM5200 and they rushed me a replacement via DPEX in 2 days. 

Damn someone ought to come out with 120W or 150W auto ballasts. 

When i did a ceiling bounce test, with 24V, my 100W ballasts does about 7500L OTF. With 12V it's just under 7000L OTF. That's with these normal no-frills reflector/thick glass/Ebay Aliexpress no-frills cheapo HID bulbs. Relative to my other known lights like TK70, T40CS etc.... Not too bad huh.


----------



## 2100 (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh....the external diameter measurement is 12.59 inches. So probably the internal "true aperture" is 11-11.5".


----------



## Sway (Dec 2, 2011)

"My, that's a big one," _*Dirty Harry*_ circa 1971.

Luv to see some beamies from that big honker 

Later
Kelly


----------



## ma_sha1 (Dec 2, 2011)

That's huuuuuuuuuge!


----------



## Mr. Tone (Dec 2, 2011)

That's awesome, it could double as a bird bath! I thought my Titanium Innovations Mega Illuminator was big, but that thing takes the cake!


----------



## 2100 (Dec 2, 2011)

Mr. Tone said:


> That's awesome, it could double as a bird bath! I thought my Titanium Innovations Mega Illuminator was big, but that thing takes the cake!



I checked out the Ti Innoviations Mega Illuminator, costs me like 220 bucks shipping via USPS GEM! (anyway it is sold out)


----------



## mvyrmnd (Dec 2, 2011)

I wonder how ridiculous it would be to get one to Australia... It might get me back into spotlights :devil:


----------



## 2100 (Dec 2, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> I wonder how ridiculous it would be to get one to Australia... It might get me back into spotlights :devil:


It's not going to be very much dearer than what i have paid for. Maybe $10 more? 

Check out aliexpress and search for SM5200. Their contacts are there (Mable). Or email mable-export at hotmail dot com


----------



## Mr. Tone (Dec 3, 2011)

2100 said:


> I checked out the Ti Innoviations Mega Illuminator, costs me like 220 bucks shipping via USPS GEM! (anyway it is sold out)



Ouch, I don't blame you there. I am very curious to see how your new beast throws.


----------



## petersmith6 (Dec 3, 2011)

it would do for EDC....just need the right clip....


----------



## matthewcyho (Dec 3, 2011)

Is this a awesome thrower ?


----------



## petersmith6 (Dec 3, 2011)

it would do for EDC....just need the right clip....


----------



## Norm (Dec 3, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> I wonder how ridiculous it would be to get one to Australia... It might get me back into spotlights :devil:


I'd be trying to order without the battery Simon, if it were me I would be using a Lipo 4S @ 5000mAh, much lighter to carry and improved runtime.
Norm


----------



## Norm (Dec 3, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> I wonder how ridiculous it would be to get one to Australia... It might get me back into spotlights :devil:


I'd be trying to order without the battery Simon, if it were me I would be using a Lipo 4S @ 5000mAh, much lighter to carry and improved runtime.
Norm


----------



## mvyrmnd (Dec 3, 2011)

Norm said:


> I'd be trying to order without the battery Simon, if it were me I would be using a Lipo 4S @ 5000mAh, much lighter to carry and improved runtime.
> Norm



I'd had similar thoughts... Maybe next month. The credit card had bit hard this month.


----------



## 2100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Maybe without the battery, you'd save like $20 on shipping to USA. Not going to be a lot. To my country maybe ard $10 less. Maybe nothing, because the volumetric weight is high.


----------



## 2100 (Dec 5, 2011)

Ha! I PPed the thing last Wed and actually an attempted delivery was made on Sunday. They sent it via special express, maybe special price for them (or i was over-quoted for the $68 shipping LOL!). So re-arranged for delivery to my office tomorrow Wed. Need to swap out the 100W ballast....


----------



## IlluminatedOne (Dec 5, 2011)

Cannot wait to see what it can do, that thing is huge lol.


----------



## 2100 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just a quick update, i am getting approx 2.4 million cd for this with 100W ballast powering it. Somewhat low yes. Just managed to secure the ballast in there, though it is huge, the reflector is also huge so seriously there is only 1 way to mount it. But at least it's mountable, not like the Amondotech 3152 which can only accept slim ballasts.

Beam hotspot is not pretty, star shape with a crazy bright central hoitspot...but not totally unexpected. The Maxabeam when focussed to the smallest spot is also star shaped. I think it could be due to the 6 screws holding/clamping down the reflector, i'll unscrew it slightly and see how. But when used in the environment which it is designed for, to throw > 500m, the beam profile does not matter much. The hotspot that gives you the Peak Beam Candlepower is very small, something like only half the size of a Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-1. If this were a precision reflector it probably would be able to focus more of the corona into that spot. In that case, the reflector to arc length ratio would really bring it to Maxabeam performance. 

Beamshots will follow soon, and i will bring it to the 50 metres range to measure.


----------



## 2100 (Dec 10, 2011)

Got 1168 lux at 55 metres. 1168 x 55^2 = 3.5 million candlepower. On DX meter so you can factor in 10-20% additional so that is *3.85 million candlepower *with 10%. This is with the glass lens on, so you can add 8% if you decide to run without the lens. (I measured 8.09% cut with the glass lens) The high-end searchlights would have glass that cuts about 1%, don't know how much is it gonna cost for such a big piece.  

I'll try to get a 2.18km shot, i IDed a building and it could hit it, but i did not have my cam/telephoto and tripod with me.

MEanwhile, enjoy these...

Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-1 LED thrower (approx 55k lux)







Fenix TK70





Sunca CS-2206CX HID with 100W ballast and 55W bulb (approx 5000-5200k for this one, as measured by my cam WB in manual mode and my calibrated monitor)


----------



## 2100 (Dec 10, 2011)

Video, fast start up of about 7 seconds. Crelant 7G5, then TK70, then Sunca CS-2206CX HID.


----------



## 2100 (Dec 14, 2011)

Here's at 2.2km. This is no trick long exposure photography, this is a 1/4 second, f1.8, ISO 200 (low ISO) shot. *This is quite close to what i'd see with a 7 x 50 bino (slight increase in light gathering power and also magnification)

*


----------



## Nuker- (Dec 14, 2011)

Where can I buy one of these Sanmak 13" at? I live in the US. 
Thanks
Nuker-


----------



## 2100 (Dec 15, 2011)

Nuker- said:


> Where can I buy one of these Sanmak 13" at? I live in the US.
> Thanks
> Nuker-


I have PMed you, because this site does not allow links. 

BTW, for those buying the light, i must tell you that the beamshot / hotspot *does not look nice at all*. It looks like a 6 pointed star with a small central hotspot. The central hotspot is like just slightly smaller than 1/4th the area of a Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-1 54mm XR-E R2 hotspot. Why someone would use this kind of light below 50 metres on a white wall is not what i'd like to answer.


----------



## Nuker- (Dec 15, 2011)

It looks like after doing a search on aliexpress for SM5200 it is not the same light at all as what is portrayed as the 13" HID if you search for SM5500 on alibaba.. It sure looks like your light is the SM5500 to me.
Nuker-


----------



## 2100 (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh no, the SM5200 and SM5500 are different things. I have both. You need to email Mable Yao directly for the SM5500, it is not listed.


----------



## 2100 (Dec 18, 2011)

Finally got some low 400m clouds. The building below the spot is some 700m away.

4 seconds exposure. But it is f2.8 and ISO100 (low sensitivity) Or something like 0.5 second f2.8 and ISO 800.


----------



## Nuker- (Dec 19, 2011)

Those shots look pretty good! Is this the largest host currently avail? Handheld of corse no 60" carbons 

Nuker-


----------



## 2100 (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah Nuker, this is the largest reflector host that's available that's still portable with handcarry (and no backpack - just slinged).


----------



## get-lit (Feb 19, 2012)

Tell me what you think of the size after you've used it for a while. You think it's too big to be practical?


----------



## FRITZHID (Feb 19, 2012)

is this still available in the US? i wouldn't mind taking a comparison look.


----------



## amraspalantir (Feb 20, 2012)

get-lit said:


> Tell me what you think of the size after you've used it for a while. You think it's too big to be practical?



hi i have one of these handheld beheamoths.tends to tip forward when carrying by the handle. maybe because the folding legs are mysteriously missing in this light. maybe we could jury rig one to balance the weight a bit. best used with shoulder strap. i usually tote it with the lens facing back just to protect the huge glass lens from banging into something. i will be making a acrylic quick release cover for more protection.


----------



## get-lit (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for info.


----------



## amraspalantir (Feb 21, 2012)

your welcome bro. havent yet able to really focus it as well as 2100 has. still working on the focusing system based on 
those already done here by the hid gurus.


----------



## get-lit (Feb 21, 2012)

Do you feel that not having adjustable beam pattern from spot to flood affects the lights overall usability or practicality?


----------



## amraspalantir (Feb 25, 2012)

personally that would not be an issue for me. as long as the light is tuned to optimize its throw im happy with it.
like i said earlier 2100 has managed to fine tune his and thats why he gets those high numbers and range on his light.
the large diameter of the 5500 means its best utilized for throw and when used with a 55w bulb and 100w ballast combo it seams to be at its "throwiest" as per 2100's posts.

managed to finish my ghetto focusing system and will soon be testing. would post pics here if it turns out well.


----------



## amaretto (Mar 1, 2012)

finished my Sanmak 13" modding. For pictures and modding instructions (german language) look here: http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/h...lung-sanmak-sm5500-100w-hid-superthrower.html


----------



## amraspalantir (Mar 1, 2012)

informative post you have there amaretto. bravo.
i will mod mine to relocate switch nearer to the handle within thumbs reach for easier operation.


----------



## amaretto (Mar 7, 2012)

2100 said:


> Don't mind me, i will link it to BLF in my other SM5500 thread.


Not at all, feel free to do so. It's your big baby.


----------



## amaretto (Mar 9, 2012)

beamshots added (see link above)


----------



## Syncronisator (Feb 28, 2014)

Does anybody know where i can get a Sanmak 5500? It seems to be impossible to get one...


----------



## Syncronisator (Sep 23, 2014)

After looking/searching for more than half a year i did not succeed,

i would like to ask if somebody has the chance/opportunity to compare this monster with a Colossus...

Regards


----------



## amaretto (Nov 12, 2014)

Succeeded in finding an alternative:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/300MM-55W-Hi...=AU_Car_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2c86b862c2

Reflector with 30 cm diameter (better quality than Sanmak), HID bulb and ballast included. I modded mine with 75W ballast and removed the 12V wire. Use a lipo instead.
http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/hid-taschenlampen/36613-hid-28cm-reflektor-4-8-mio-lux.html


----------

